# Open the weekend after Halloween??



## Edson (Aug 23, 2016)

Just curious, with Halloween being on Wednesday this season are there many Haunts planning on being open the weekend after Halloween this season? I know there weren't a lot last year with Halloween being on Tuesday.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We do a yard haunt, and everything gets taken down once the ToTs have cleared out for the night. No matter what day of the week Halloween lands on, it’s a one day gig for us.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Some professional haunts extend their season thru the weekend after Halloween, but like Roxy said most home haunters pack up the day or so after. I know we do as well.


----------



## 69-cat (Jan 18, 2014)

We also do the one night, yes it is a lot of work for just 6-7 hours of scream and crys. Knock on wood, have not had any weather issues since I have been doing this (23 years). When I was interviewed a few years ago for the local tv station, they asked about why all the work for one night? I said it is a lot of work but I love the challenge of the setup, testing the day of and starting when it gets dark. Sure the next day I start cleaning up and do say the same thing every time, all this for one night, but come back every year and do it all over again. The pats on my back comes from everyone saying how much they enjoy coming to my house every year. Some come just for my house and leave the area when they are done, some can even remember the first year setup I did. Just a great feeling for me......
Dave


----------



## hfozaz (Dec 3, 2017)

There's not many haunts here in Aus, but 1 near me does Halloween night and the following Friday night. The Friday night is for friends and family only; so they don't have to fight their way thru the ToTs to see everything.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Back when I had a large yard haunt we would run it the weekend before and Halloween night. This year I will have the majority of decorations up and I will run some atmosfx out the front window in the evenings up to Halloween. November 1st it all comes down and vanishes. Its part of the magic. The kids go to school to tell their friends about the scary house and on their walk home see that it has vanished like nothing was ever there.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Besides the "ruining of the magic", unless you have an enclosed and secure environment, it's, sadly, a risky business leaving your props and stuff up for more than just the one night.
Too many thieves and vandals who think nothing of stealing or ruining your haunt "Just because they can".


----------

